# Sperm Sewing Machine Oil



## hunter2000 (Mar 18, 2011)

New find pretty sweet name I read an old post but there was no discussion on value anyone care to share some words of bottlisim.
  I would date it between 1880 and 1890
 Thanks Dennis


----------



## hunter2000 (Mar 18, 2011)

one more.
  How did they get those big whales to cooperate


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 18, 2011)

If I remember right they aren't worth much only a couple bucks... if you find someone who doesn't know much baout the bottle you might pull 10.00 cause of the name on it


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: hunter2000
> 
> one more.
> How did they get those big whales to cooperate


 hahaha I think it was the oil from the whale not the sperm..lol


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 18, 2011)

They come in several variations.  Very common but still very cool nonetheless!


----------

